# Yamaha Shift Control



## JAS_904 (Jan 15, 2018)

Just replaced the water pump on my F40. It’s a 2003 MLHB tiller. I think while reseating the lower unit I bumped the control rod out of reverse. This should be an easy fix. I’m just not quite sure how to do it. Any tips/advice?


----------



## ET101 (Sep 10, 2020)

Just went through this on my remote 06 f40. Connect shift control shaft and shift forward until lower unit is in neutral. Disconnect shaft without moving the shift control lever. Once disconnected, move shift control lever to neutral and reconnect. It may need some fine tuning after that but it should get you back pretty close.


----------



## JAS_904 (Jan 15, 2018)

ET101 said:


> Just went through this on my remote 06 f40. Connect shift control shaft and shift forward until lower unit is in neutral. Disconnect shaft without moving the shift control lever. Once disconnected, move shift control lever to neutral and reconnect. It may need some fine tuning after that but it should get you back pretty close.


Awesome! Got it back to normal. This happened once before and I was advised to take off the whole lower unit. I knew there would be a better way!! Thank you!!


----------

